
Ask HN: Y Combinator 2020 summer – who else has applied? - 100-xyz
Go ahead and introduce your company and any other details you feel comfortable with such as how many times applied before, stage of company ...
======
appearme
[http://www.AppearMe.com](http://www.AppearMe.com) \- flat fee on-demand legal
services for startups.

~~~
100-xyz
I tried to open the site and its very slow. Took about 20 seconds to open.

------
100-xyz
We are Toonclip.com It lets users create animations in minutes. Our first time
applying. We also participated in Startupschool.

